
Ask HN: Will the US Dollar collapse in 2018? - useranme
Somewhere between Charlie Lee&#x27;s &quot;one huge unexpected surprise&quot; and me thinking of diversifying more into crypto, I came across the following interview (Feb 2017) that says the USD dollar will collapse within 12-24 months (by the end of 2018.)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnbc.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;02&#x2F;06&#x2F;were-going-to-have-a-dollar-collapse-like-the-1980s-analyst-says.html<p>I read more about what needs to happen for a collapse, but I don&#x27;t fully understand all the forces at play. So I thought I&#x27;d ask HN&#x27;s economics experts. Will the USD collapse?
======
AkshayRKapadia
There is currently a huge bubble propping up the stock market. It's bound to
crash. Maybe at the end of 2018. Invest in Gold, it maintains its value when
the market crashes.

------
guilhas
No expert here. Since last year I seen a lot of news about consumption being
down in a lot of areas.

